# Vampira



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thought you monster model fans might appreciate this Resin-from-the-Grave Vampira bust (sculpt by Joe Laudati). Just finished her last night. A nice little kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice work Paul!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The shading on the flesh is very well done and I love your paintwork on the base! The blue highlights in the hair look good too.

Chris.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Very nice work Paul!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> The shading on the flesh is very well done and I love your paintwork on the base! The blue highlights in the hair look good too.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks, I'm glad you could see that they were blue! I didn't want her hair to look just like her clothes, so I washed it with midnight blue and then highlighted with GW Shadow Grey (a very bluish shade).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OOOOHHH...I'm in Love again.....:thumbsup:
Mcdee .............. Excellent Job BTW...
:devil:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate it! Vampira apparently really did have a 38" bust and a 17" waist, by the way...


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Great job! Reminds me I have to start my Artomic Vampira on the couch kit one of these days. Hope I paint her as good as you did your bust!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

MJB said:


> Great job! Reminds me I have to start my Artomic Vampira on the couch kit one of these days. Hope I paint her as good as you did your bust!



That's a beautiful kit! The extra-tricky part on that one, to me, has always appeared to be those fishnet stockings she has on ...:freak:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job paulhelfrich on vampira:thumbsup:


----------

